# Please caption the photos posted.



## PamfromTx (Jun 21, 2020)

Join in and caption your own photos.  

Here's the first photo to caption.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 21, 2020)

Caption this photo!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 21, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 110425


"This reading put me right to sleep!"


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 110424


Aagh!  I knew I was gonna get stuck!


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> Caption this photo!View attachment 110423


At last, a cold snap!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 110427


....and don't come back!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 21, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 110426


"I'll always protect you, son."


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 21, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> Join in and caption your own photos.
> 
> Here's the first photo to caption.
> 
> View attachment 110422


"Can I be your friend, pleaseeeeeeee?"


----------

